# AVG Firewall and League Of Legends



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey
I play LoL quite a bit, and i use avg.
But everytime LoL uptates i have to allow it through the avg firewall because every update is placed in a new seperate folder or something.
And scince the updates are released every few days it gets quite annoying as i have to allow it 2 times for every update.
For that reason i now have 28 firewall rules to allow the game to be played, but its just the last one that matters.

Is there any solution to make avg allow the updates itself in the future ?

Thanks


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

bump.


----------

